# E Collar Intro



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

My 16 month old does almost everything I want her to. Except, her recall off lead is non-existent. I’ve used a long lead to pull her in and she knows I want her to return to me, but it seems like she’s too focused on running or whatever she is doing. I’m hoping an e-collar will break her focus on other things and bring it back to me. 

I want to introduce the e-collar. Much of the reading says I need to start with heel, sit, crate and then “here” last. Do I need to start over or can I jump right into “here!” if she knows and follows the other commands already? Also, how are you using the vibration function? 

I will of course do the collar introduction for a week or more without any stimulation, vibration or tone.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.tritronics.com/content/dog-training-information/videos/

My boy dislikes the vibe feature, so I am using stimulation and tone. But I get faster returns if I use the whistle. 
Obedience under multiple distractions is a job for the prong collar at first... As the ecollar would have to be on constantly or dialed up too high. 
The idea is to use the least amount of stimulation but not all the time ... In other words correcting all the time will condition the dog to accept the pain!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

There was a huge thread I started on this a few months ago. Search "E collar" in the search bar and it should come up. 

We LOVE our E collar. Miles can be off leash so much more often now and we feel much safer. We took him on 50+ miles out in Lake Tahoe last week on vacation and were worry free. 

We took a good solid month to transition to the E collar. In the beginning, we just put in on him in the off mode every time we would go do something fun. Then he began to associate it with fun. We only use the E collar for "come" or "here." We started in the house with the L1 shock (lightest level the dog feels), then progressed out into the yard, then the neighborhood, and finally the trails. We only did 5-10 min training spurts with it at a time. He caught on very quickly, and has only been shocked about 5 times on L1 since April. He responds to the tone button, we don't use vibrate either.


----------



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Thanks all. I did search on the topic, however, they all seem to degrade quickly into pros and cons. I’m hoping we can have one threat where we simply discuss how to best use the e collar and how to go about using it. Bottom line: it will be used, and people aren’t going to talk us out of it. Let’s assume I’m using the lowest setting to get attention but not at an overwhelming level.

I want to make sure I have the order right here: here command, pull lead, nick (within seconds) and praise upon return OR here command, nick, pull lead (within seconds), praise upon return? Clearly not nicking all the time or on a very good return.

Thanks.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I try to always choose the Pros never the Cons  ;D


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Just keep in mind the ecollar does not teach, it only reinforces, known responses. Also, your goal is to teach the dog that his correct response to a known command will turn "off" the collar. 

So, when the dog turns toward you, let off on stimulation. As the dog gets better and more responsive to this initial "reminder", start ratcheting up your expectations - i.e. dog decides to make a side trip on their way back - stimulate until dog is coming back in a straight line to you, then let off. Its remarkable how quickly they figure this out - that a straight line back is the only path acceptable. 

Good tool if used right.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the E-collar - PIKE got his at 9mo - only after he understood all the commands he was given - ie heel - this is close training why have the collar - right next 2 u - here and whoa - worked with a 30ft check lead till he got it right - I love the whistle - 2 commands - whoa and here - I'm not big on yelling - hand signals are great but the pup has 2b in line of site - then y a e - out of site - or near a road or other threat 2 his life - plus all the other variables - just a correction tool 4 me !!!!!!! training is hands on - voice - body language & loVe !!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

One thing about pulling her in on long lead. I've always been taught try NOT to REEL in the dog. Just a tug towards you and command. Praise as they come. If they stop, tug again. Worked for me. 

Intro the e collar by just wearing for a few weeks. Then use in combination with other methods that work. For example. "Come" has no response so you shock the e collar and tug the rope. 

After this was trained I started using the tone before the shock. Now we only need the tone for our male. I'm sure others would disagree with this method but it works for us. 

Also, depending on what I'm correcting I might use higher levels. "Off" isn't as big if a deal as them running onto a road. I like some experiences to be more memorable than others. And I KNOW ppl with disagree with that logic. Also, a higher level may be needed for calling them off of a chase in the field whereas in the home level one is sufficient.


----------

